# ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة



## الملك العقرب (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*​ 
*أيمن رمزي نخلة* 
*أسوأ ما في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي أن تلبس عباءة الدين والشرف والنقاء وتصنع فضائح تملأ صفائح. وحين تظهر الفضائح القذرة بعد خروج رائحتها العفنة وقتها لابد من وقفة جادة مع التعاليم التي تقود إلى نوعية هذه الأفعال الشيطانية في ما يسمى بالأزهر الشريف. 
على استحياء وبدون اسم للمحرر كتبت جريدة الأهرام المصرية خبراً عن جامعة الأزهر بتاريخ 9/8/2007 تحت عنوان: إحالة 18 أستاذاً أزهرياً للتأديب لاتهامهم بتزوير درجات اللغة العربية. 
ويحتوي الخبر على بيانات ومعلومات مقدمة للقارئ وكأنها مجموعة من خزعبلات الدجالين والسحرة والعرافين.* 
*اقرأ معي من فضلك.* 
*• إحالة 18 أستاذاً بالجامعة ( دفعة واحدة لا مؤاخذة ) إلى مجلس التأديب، ( غالباً قصد المحرر أن يقول فساد بالجملة ).* 
*• كانت التهمة تزوير درجات 128 طالب بكلية اللغة العربية بإيتاي البارود. ( وماذا عن القاهرة وبقية أفرع الجامعة )* 

*• طالب حصل على صفر ( ولا درجة ) وكتبت 50 ( خمسون ) درجة في كشوف الرصد.* 
*• طالب رسب في 15 مادة بينما النتيجة كانت ناجح ومنقول بمادتين ( أكلوا 13 مادة في الطريق ).* 
*• رئيس الجامعة شكل لجنة لدراسة موقف الطلاب ال128. ( أهم حاجة اللجان المُشكلة واللجان المنبثقة للدراسة والفحص والتمحيص ).* 
*• كلام فلسفي وسياسة ملتوية تمنح هؤلاء الطلاب الانتقال إلى الفرق الأعلى مع وجوب إعادة امتحانهم في المواد التي رسبوا فيها. ( ألا يذكرك هذا بلصوص النصوص و"ترزية" القوانين وفقهاء الأحاديث الموضوعة والمدسوسة والبحث عن بركة البول والبراز). 
*​*
*********.* 
*ولي بعض الملاحظات مع القارئ الذكي المحترم 
*​*
**أولاً:ـ* 
*إذا كان الحال هكذا مع كلية اللغة العربية ـ لغة القرآن الكريم ـ الذي يقول: إنا أنزلناه قرآناً عربياً، وهؤلاء الراسبين الفاشلين وأساتذتهم المزورين الفاسدين، فكيف يكون هذا القرآن كتاباً إلهياً للعالم أجمع؟* 
*إن اللغة العربية من اللغات الصعبة في تعلمها وإتقان القراءة بها. لكن كلام الإله الصالح ألا يجب أن يكون بلغة يفهمها القارئ البسيط؟ أم أن كلام الإله يُكتب بلغة لا يفهمها ولا ينجح فيها حتى دارسيها المتخصصين؟!!!!!! 
*​*
**كيف يكون القرآن إعجازاً لغوياً لبقية البشر الغير ناطقين بهذه اللغة التي ينجح دارسيها بالغش والتزوير والخداع؟* 
*أي إعجاز أو ألوهية في كتاب ولغة ينجح دارسيها والمتكلمين الأصليين بها بالغش والتزوير؟ 
*​*
**ثانياً:ـ* 
*حين نعود للقضية المطروحة أمامنا في جريدة الأهرام بكل الفضائح والروائح الكريهة التي تنبعث منها نجد أنوفنا مزكومة من نوعية وصياغة الخبر وخداعه للقراء الأعزاء وكأنهم مجموعة من السُذج والمُغيبين.* 
*إن صياغة الخبر كما هو عليه، ما هو إلا نتيجة للفساد العقائدي والإداري المستشري في كل بقاع مصر والأزهر قلبها الميت الذي يقود الحكم والحكام طبقاً للشريعة الإسلامية ـ الدين الأصلح للصحراء البادية وأخلاق القتال ـ وليس للمجتمعات المتقدمة الراقية. 
*​*
**إن ما صنعه ثمانية عشر أستاذاً جامعياً أزهرياً ـ أي أفضل مَن كانوا من طلاب متفوقين ـ لعلامة واضحة على فساد التعاليم الدينية الإسلامية التي تلقوها ولقنوها للآلاف من تلاميذهم وطلابهم لنشر فكر الإرهاب والقتال والتزوير والتدليس. *
*الوضع الراهن لانتشار الرشوة والفساد والإرهاب في مصر هو نتيجة طبيعة لتلك التعاليم الإسلامية والقائمين عليه. 
*​*
**ثالثاً:ـ* 
*حجم المأساة والفضيحة الأخلاقية جعلت الخبر يُكتب بدون اسم المحرر خوفاً من تبعات التكفير والاضطهاد ورفع قضايا الازدراء وتشويه السمعة وغيرها من مسميات الفساد الحقيقية في القانون المصري.* 
*ومع وجود بصيص من النور الخادع في جريدة الأهرام حتى لا يظهر الخبر في الجرائد العالمية المحترمة وتكون وقتها الفضائح أكثر ألماً وأشد عفونة وتظهر لغة القرآن ـ الكريم ـ ودارسيها ومعلميها ـ الشرفاء جدا ـ على حقيقتها المزيفة.* 
*وخوفاً من النور الحقيقي بدأ الكاتب المجهول الخبر كالتالي: " أكد مصدر مسئول بجامعة الأزهر "* 
*هكذا للمرة الثانية في نفس الخبر، المحرر مجهول والمصدر المسئول مجهول. يا له من جهل يملأ ساحة الأهرام وأخبارها المليئة بالفضائح التي تملأ صفائح عن قلب مركز نشر تعاليم الإسلام ـ الأزهر الشريف جداً ـ وكم ونوعية وقضايا الفساد والغش والخداع والتزوير وما يسمونه الخروج على مقتضى الواجب الوظيفي!!!!!!!!! 
*​*
**كيف بعد ذلك ينادي الأزهريون بأن الإسلام هو الحل؟* 
*أي حل هذا؟ أي فساد وتزييف وغش وخداع هذا؟* 
*أي إسلام يريده لنا الأزهريون الفاسدون المزيفون؟ 

*​*
**إنها حقا أفعال فاضحة في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة 
*​*
**المصيبة أن هذا ما تنشره صحافة الحكومة، خوفاً من انتشار الفضيحة بأقلام الصحافة العالمية. يعتقدون أن كشف الفساد بأيدينا أهون من كشفه بأيدي الآخرين. لكن لا يدركون أن الفساد في الأزهر قلب العالم الإسلامي حتى النخاع.* 
*رابعاً: ـ* 
*تزييف وغش ثم خداع في الخبر الصحفي لجريدة الأهرام!!!* 
*مقدار الفضيحة والفساد وصل لدرجة أن الطالب حصل على صفر ـ تخيل يا عزيزي القارئ! ـ لم يكتب الطالب شيئاً وكأنه دخل مجبراً إلى مادة غامضة أو وضعوا أوراقه في كلية لا يعرف أبوابها، أو مثل بعض الكليات الجامعية الأخرى لم يذهب الدكتور الجامعي ليقدم لهم مقرراً ولا يعرفون منهج تعليمي يمتحنوه آخر العام.* 
*صفر!!؟؟؟* 
*صفر هي نتيجة طالب في إحدى مواد اللغة العربية!* 
*ألا يذكرك هذا يا عزيزي القارئ بالصفر الكبير الذي حصلت عليه مصر في مجال التنظيم الرياضي لمباريات كأس العالم على مستوى العالم المتحضر النظيف المتقدم. وقتها أيضا كنا نعتقد أننا نمتلك قيمة، لكن حقيقة الإعلام الكاذب المخادع ظهرت على حقيقتها حين دخلنا تحت أضواء العالم المحترم وأخذنا قيمتنا الحقيقية صفر.* 
*كان حكامنا الماكرين يخدعوننا بأن الحال أفضل حال، وليس هناك أفضل من مصر الإسلامية بلد الأزهر ـ الشريف جداً ـ المليء بالتزييف والخداع.* 
*هنا تظهر بوضوح قيمتنا الحقيقية وقيمة التدين الكاذب؛ تدين الأزهر المليء بالتزييف، قيمة القيادة العمياء من مزيفين.* 
*تكون النتيجة وقوع الجميع في حفرة الإرهاب والقتال والتكفير وبركة بول الرسول. وزيادة الأمية والجهل الفكري لعلو قيمة النبي الأمي داعي الجهل والقتال بأمر الإله الإرهابي خير الماكرين. 
*​*
**خامساً:ـ* 
*أي كم هذا يؤكد النزع وسبق الإصرار والترصد بالفساد والتزوير والخداع.* 
*أتمنى أن يخرج أحد الأزهريين الشرفاء ليبرر لنا مقدار هذا الكم الكبير 128 طالب في كلية واحدة فقط ـ تم تزوير نتيجتهم ـ الذي يؤكد سبق الإصرار والترصد على عمل الفساد وعلى التزوير والخداع.* 
*أي حسن نية في تلك " الحالة الصارخة " المذكورة في الخبر الصحفي أن طالب يرسب في (15) مادة ويكتبونه ناجح ومنقول بمادتين.* 
*أية تعاليم دينية كانت وراء ما فعله هؤلاء الأزهريون الإسلاميون الفاسدون؟؟؟؟* 
*مَن أوحى لهم وعلمهم وأرضعهم آيات تحض على الغش والخداع؟* 
*هل كانت هذه الأفعال ناتجة عن تعاليم القرآن: أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول، وحين قال يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين؟* 
*سادساً: ـ *
*أي مكر وخداع للعالم أجمع الذي يعرف مقدار فساد التعليم الجامعي المصري عامة والأزهري خاصة؟* 
*لقد كان العالم المتقدم الراقي على حق حين لم يختار أي جامعة مصرية بما فيها الأزهر ـ الشريف جدا ـ من ضمن أفضل 500 جامعة على مستوى العالم أجمع.* 
*• نعم جامعة الأزهر قديمة من مئات الأعوام.* 
*• نعم جامعة الأزهر منتشرة في كل بلاد العالم.* 
*• نعم تستنزف موارد البلاد وفقراء.* 
*لكن* 
*• النتيجة النهائية ظهرت واضحة جلية عشرات من الأساتذة الجامعيين ـ أي أحسن الطلاب ـ وهم المعلمين مجموعة من الفاسدين المزيفين الخادعين الغشاشين.* 
*• مئات من الطلاب راسبين فاشلين، لكن ناجحين مكراً وخريجين زوراً.* 
*• آلاف سبقتهم لا قيمة علمية ولا أدبية في مجال الحياة العامة ولم يقدموا للمجتمع إلا فكر بول البعير وبركة بول الرسول.* 
*• نعم نوعية الفتاوى مثل أهمية رضاعة الزملاء من الزميلات تثبت قيمة التعاليم التي تعلموها على مدار السنوات الماضية.* 
*سابعاً:ـ *
*الحل العبقري الذي وضعته اللجنة المنبثقة التي شكلها رئيس جامعة الأزهر عبارة عن مخرج مثل مخارج لصوص النصوص المقدسة الذين يأخذون نصاً مقتطعاً ويبنون عليه فقهاً وحياة مريضة.* 
*حل عبقري مثل " ترزية " القوانين في مجلس الشعب المصري وفقهاء التشريع الشرعي الذين يستخدمون أحاديث وآيات من أجل الخروج من الأزمة. وفي وقت آخر يقولون لك: ما لنا وهذه الأحاديث؟! ويضيفون: وليس الآيات تصلح في هذا الوقت لهذا الموضوع. 
*​*
**يا له من قرآن وأحاديث حمالة أوجه!!!!* 
*يا لها من تعاليم ماكرة حين تقول اللجنة: " افتراضنا حسن النية "* 
*أية نية حسنة؟ مع عشرات الحالات من الأساتذة ومئات الحالات من الطلاب!!!!!* 
*يا لها من فضائح تملأ صفائح وأكثر في جامعة الشرف الكاذب والأخلاق الحميدة زيفاً والتي كانت خداعاً للأجيال المُغيبة على مدار القرون والسنين الماضية!!! 
*​*
**والمصيبة الكبرى والكارثة العظمى كيف يصلح بعد ذلك أن يكون الإسلام هو الحل؟* 
*أيمن رمزي نخلة *
*aimanramzy@gmail. com هذا البريد محمى من المتطفلين , تحتاج إلى تشغيل الجافا سكريبت لمشاهدته *​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*

سلام رب المجد معكم..

د. محمد..



> أنا الأزهرى يا أيمن رمزى
> وهذا هو الرد ، لا تحذفوه



بدايه,وقبل الدخول في الموضوع.. ما دليلك أيها الدكتور الأزهري أنك بجامعة الأزهر سوى انك قلت تاريخ التحاقك فقط..؟؟ 



> وها أنا الأزهرى الذى خرج إليك يا أيمن رمزى نخلة ، بل أنا أكاد أكون أصغر الأزهريين الذين سيردون عليك ؛ ويلقمونك الحجارة والحجة فى حلقك ورأسك



بالفعل..هذا الكلام لا يخرج سوى من الحظيره الأزهريه الاسلاميه وماتحتويه من تقيه وخدعه ونجاسه



> شاهدى على ذلك هو أحد قساوسة الكنائس وهو الأنبا برسوم المحرقى الذى نشرت له جريدة النبأ صورا جنسية وأخبارا عن اختلائه بالنساء فى دير المحرق بأسيوط ، وتصوير العملية الجنسية بينه وبين الضحايا بكاميرة فيديو .



أين دليلك يا أزهري يا من تتقي الله حق تقاته..؟؟
هل تم ادانة القسيس المزعوم حسبما تقول..؟؟
هل تم اثبات انه كان قسيسا في هذه الأونه..؟؟
ومن ناحيه أخرى..ماذا حدث لمن روج هذه الكذبه سواء رئيس التحرير أو نائبه..؟؟
أين دليلك يا من تدعي أنك حاصل على درجة الدكتوراه من حضيرة الأزهر ..؟؟

هل تحب ان ترى الفضائح الأزهريه النجسة التابعه لمحمد حبيب عائشه..؟؟

خذ عندك..

فضيحة تهز مصر : شيخ الازهر يدعو لصاحب كتاب يسخر من النبي !!  

 فضيحة تقاضي شيخ الازهر خمسين الف دولار عن وصلته الدينية في حضرة ملك المغرب

الفتاوي التي تنافق الرئيس المصري حسني مبارك ومن يدفع له من "ولاة المسلمين ".
http://www.albiladnewspaper.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=131


فضائح شيخ الازهر على موقع اوفياء الشيخ زايد
http://www.zayedworld.ae/vb/showthread.php?t=15614

فضائح الطنطاوي ، هو ما كشفت عنه " جبهة علماء ألأزهر" من أن " الامام الأكبر" قد ارسل خطابا مذيلا بتوقيعه وضعه مؤلف كتاب "الهيروغليفية تفسير للقرآن الكريم"، الذي يزعم مؤلفه أن القرآن الكريم كتاب أعجمي، وأن الرسول محمد- عليه الصلاة والسلام- كان يجهل معاني ما يوحى إليه من القرآن، وأنه كان مثل الكفار في شك وارتياب، وأن النبي إبراهيم- عليه السلام- هو الفرعون المصري إخناتون.
http://www.albiladnewspaper.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=131

فضيحة كبرى بالازهر ومجلس الشعب حول ارضاع الكبير 
http://www.m-alhuda.com/showthread.php?t=5983

فضيحة جديدة للأزهر إلغاء المذاهب الفقهية الأربعة في المدارس الازهرية ... 
http://www.aljazeeratalk.net/forum/showthread.php?t=80205

رئيس لجنة الفتوى في الأزهر: حلال على المسلم أكل الذباب والفراشات والقرود والقطط والكلاب إذا أراد
الشيخ عبد الحميد الأطرش ذاع صيته في 5 قارات بعد أن أفتى بأكل الجراد
http://www.roaaf.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29951


الفضيحة الكبرى أسماء الله الحسنى غير صحيحة والأزهر يعترف ويقوم بتعديلها 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=56253










> والقراء الذين يقرأون ما كتبته هنا أيضا لهم حق عليك ؛ سيأخذونه منك يوم القيامة ؛ لأنك حرفت ودلست وغششت ولويت ، ما احترمت عقولهم ، وما قدرتهم قدرهم .



نحن لم نحرف ولم ندلس يا خريج الحظيره الأزهريه كما تدعي..

اقرأ موقع الأنجاس المسلمون..أقصد الأخوان المسلمون
http://www.qenaonline.com/html/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=575

اقرأ موقع الحوار المتمدن..يامن لا تعرف ماهو اسلوب الحوار
http://www.ahewar.org/debat/show.art.asp?aid=106624

فضيحة: أكبر عملية تزوير في نتائج 600 طالب بالازهر
http://www.aljesh.net/vb/showthread.php?t=13847






> إن مثلك يا صاحب البول والبراز ومثل الإسلام كمثل كلب عوى على قافلة فى الصحراء ؛ أو خنزير وقف أمام القطار



من صاحب البول والبرارز يا محمدي يا نجس..؟؟
هو...أم رسولك النجس الشاذ جنسيا صاحب فكرة التبرك ببول الرسول وشوب بول البعير..؟؟





> مع تحيات
> الدكتور / محمد محمد عبد الفتاح الحسينى
> 
> جامعة الأزهر
> ...



والنبي..لما تشوف شيخ الأزهر سلملي عليه يا أزهري
بل بالأحرى.. اجعل زوجتك وبناتك ترضعه لكي يرحم بلبنهم..ويكونوا خمس رضعات مشبعات :t33:


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*

تسلم ايدك بجد فارس يسلم قلمك الرائع ربنا يديم خدمتك يا محامي مسيحي و يثمرها اكثر


----------



## man4truth (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*

*بجد موضوع رائع مناسب لهؤلاء الازهريين الارهابيين​*


----------



## د . محمد (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*

أنتم مخادعون تخدعون أتباعكم لا تثبتوا ردى خوفا من افتضاح كذبكم لعن الله الكاذبين


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



man4truth قال:


> *بجد موضوع رائع مناسب لهؤلاء الازهريين الارهابيين​*


مرسي يا جميل ربنا يحمينا و يحمي المسلمين الغلابة منهم


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



د . محمد قال:


> أنتم مخادعون تخدعون أتباعكم لا تثبتوا ردى خوفا من افتضاح كذبكم لعن الله الكاذبين


الف مرة


----------



## BITAR (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



الملك العقرب قال:


> الف مرة


*ممكن الف كمان من عندى*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



BITAR قال:


> *ممكن الف كمان من عندى*​


بس كدا برحتك يا بيتر باشا الفين لو عايز


----------



## Scofield (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



الامام العادل قال:


> ايها.... المسيحي اقصد المحامي المسيحي ................
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انت ...............معلش يعني
> انت بتسب رسولي مش عاوزني اغلط فيك
> ...



*
مثال لاخلاق المسلم عبد الرسول ابن السبيل مجهول النسب او بالاصح مشكوك فى ابوه علشان جوز امه مات قبل ما الواد يتولد
يا جماعه ابوه يريت يعترف
مصيبة لكون انا ابو محمد وناسى:yahoo:
*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



Scofield قال:


> *مثال لاخلاق المسلم عبد الرسول ابن السبيل مجهول النسب او بالاصح مشكوك فى ابوه علشان جوز امه مات قبل ما الواد يتولد*
> *يا جماعه ابوه يريت يعترف*
> *مصيبة لكون انا ابو محمد وناسى:yahoo:*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه اتصدق ممكن بس ياعم انتا شككتني انا شخصيا مع اني عمري ما رحت الجزيرة خالص بس كل شي جايز شكرا يا باشا علي الرد الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## shodamaster (1 يوليو 2008)

أخوانى الأعزاء كلنا نعرف انا الدين لا يقاس ابدا او يتم الحكم عليه بما يفعله معتنقيه ولكن يقاس بتعاليمه وشرائعه لذلك فليس من أخلاقنا كمصريين ان نأكل لحم احدنا الأخر لمجرد ان الأخر يعتنق دين اخر او عقيدة اخرى ونترك الفرصة اعدونا ليفرح فينا ويستغل هذه النزاعات ضدنا فنحن اولا واخيرا مصريين عرب واخوة نعيش على ارض واحدة فأتقوا الله جميعا سواء كنتم مسيحيون او مسلمون


----------



## أنطونى (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*

اقتباس   أخوانى الأعزاء كلنا نعرف انا الدين لا يقاس ابدا او يتم الحكم عليه بما يفعله معتنقيه ولكن يقاس بتعاليمه وشرائعه لذلك فليس من أخلاقنا كمصريين ان نأكل لحم احدنا الأخر لمجرد ان الأخر يعتنق دين اخر او عقيدة اخرى ونترك الفرصة اعدونا ليفرح فينا ويستغل هذه النزاعات ضدنا فنحن اولا واخيرا مصريين عرب واخوة نعيش على ارض واحدة فأتقوا الله جميعا سواء كنتم مسيحيون او مسلمون 
والله اسال نفسك مين الى بدا العدوان


----------



## أنطونى (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



shodamaster قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء كلنا نعرف انا الدين لا يقاس ابدا او يتم الحكم عليه بما يفعله معتنقيه ولكن يقاس بتعاليمه وشرائعه لذلك فليس من أخلاقنا كمصريين ان نأكل لحم احدنا الأخر لمجرد ان الأخر يعتنق دين اخر او عقيدة اخرى ونترك الفرصة اعدونا ليفرح فينا ويستغل هذه النزاعات ضدنا فنحن اولا واخيرا مصريين عرب واخوة نعيش على ارض واحدة فأتقوا الله جميعا سواء كنتم مسيحيون او مسلمون


اسال نفسك من الذى بدا العدوان


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



shodamaster قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء كلنا نعرف انا الدين لا يقاس ابدا او يتم الحكم عليه بما يفعله معتنقيه ولكن يقاس بتعاليمه وشرائعه لذلك فليس من أخلاقنا كمصريين ان نأكل لحم احدنا الأخر لمجرد ان الأخر يعتنق دين اخر او عقيدة اخرى ونترك الفرصة اعدونا ليفرح فينا ويستغل هذه النزاعات ضدنا فنحن اولا واخيرا مصريين عرب واخوة نعيش على ارض واحدة فأتقوا الله جميعا سواء كنتم مسيحيون او مسلمون


 عزيزي اولا اشكرك علي مناقشتك معنا ثانيا ان افعال معتنقي اي ديه تعكس افكاره و عقيدته لن ادخل في نقاش لان هذا ليس المكان المناسب - ثانيا نعم كلنا مصرين لااقول شيا لكت ليس كلنا عرب انا نقسم نصفين نصف عرب و نصف فرعوني من الشعب الاصلي  دعني اسلك سؤال اي دين هذا الي يقتل  تاركيه اين حرية العبادة الي تقولو عنها اين حب الاه الحبيب  الواسع الصدر كيف اصلي لربي و سيف مصبوب لقلبي لو تركته ارجو الاجابه ان استعت و ربنا يحمينا جميعا من اذي الشيطان من الحرب و شرها


----------



## shodamaster (12 يوليو 2008)

اسمح لى اخى العزيز ان اعرفك انى مسلم صميم وكدليل لأثبت لك ان الدين لا يقاس بأفعال معتنقيه ان كل البلاد التى تم فتحها على يد الأسلام قد شهدت اذدهار فى جميع نواحى العلم والحياة اما مسلمين العصر الحديث واقولها بصراحة فقلة قليلة من تعمل بدينها وايضا اريد ان اوضح لك اخى العزيز ان الدين الأسلامى لا يقتل من ارتد عنه واتحداك ان تأتى من القرآن او السنة بما يدل على ما قلت كما ان الأسلام غير مسئول عن تعصب الأفراد تجاه الديانات الأخرى فقد ورد فى القرآن الكريم: لكم دينكم ولى دين فلا تجعل أخى العزيز هذا المنتدى مركز لبث روح الكراهية بين المصريين والتفرقة بينهم وتجعلوا عدونا يفرح فينا بل اجعله مكان لشرح الدين وتعاليمه السامية التى انزلها الله على المسيح عليه السلام


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



shodamaster قال:


> اسمح لى اخى العزيز ان اعرفك انى مسلم صميم وكدليل لأثبت لك ان الدين لا يقاس بأفعال معتنقيه ان كل البلاد التى تم فتحها على يد الأسلام قد شهدت اذدهار فى جميع نواحى العلم والحياة



*إن ما تقوله لهو التخلف بعينه, هل الإحتلال يؤدى إلى أزدهار جميع نواحي الحياة, أمامك مصر الموكوسة وكانت قبلا المحروسة, وأمامك شعوب الخليج, وانظر مدى التخلف فى كافة مجالات الحياة, رغم الثراء والمال, لكن التخلف سمة شعوبهم
هل يوجد سوى التخلف لدى شاربي بول البعير
يا راجل أتكلم كلام العقلاء وبلاش تردد كلام لا يصدقه ولا حتى البلهاء  *


----------



## shodamaster (12 يوليو 2008)

أخى العزيز انا لم اسبك او اسىء اليك فلماذا تسبنى بقولك شاربى بول البعير واذا كانت مصر فى تخلف الآن فلماذا لا ترفعوا رايتها انتم بدلا من السب والشتائم فى اخوتك المصريين


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماذا يحدث في جامعة الأزهر الشريفة*



shodamaster قال:


> اذا كانت مصر فى تخلف الآن فلماذا لا ترفعوا رايتها انتم بدلا من السب والشتائم فى اخوتك المصريين



*وماذا عن "الإسلام هو الحل"
طالما يوجد إسلام فى مصر
فستظل فى تخلف, ومن سيئ إلى أسوأ*


----------



## mohamdmohamd40 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اقرءوا هذا الكلام فى الرد على أيمن رمزى نخلة ، انقلوا الرد هنا كاملا غير منقوص ولا مبتور  ليقرأه كل مسيحى و كل مسلم ،  وذلك على الرابط التالى :
http://aymnramzynakhla.blogspot.com/


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الحقيقة دخلت علي الرابط لقيت صورة راجل زي الرسول محمد نايم مع واحدة ست زي ماريا القبطية زي مجة في سورة التحريم اية 1 نزلت باشارة الموس لقيت بتخاطب واحد وبتقول يا صاحب البول والبراز فقلت بيتكلم عن محمد المقمل صاحب البول والبراز وقريت لقيت فعلا انك دكتور في الاسلام اي الاظلام
اغريغوريوس


----------

